# Raising the Speed limit?



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you think Massachusetts will ever raise its speed limits? I recently returned from visiting family in Texas and they have speed limits varying from 65 to 80 miles per hour. I realize that 80 miles per hour would not work in this state because we are densely populated, but why not 65mph on highways like RT128? Even in Dallas the lowest interstate speed limit I saw was 60mph and those areas are as densely populated as our suburbs in this state. 

Realistically I think all our highways can handle vehicles traveling safely at 65 mph and most drivers travel a lot faster. I would estimate the majority of Massachusetts traffic travel between 65mph and 75mph on RT128. I would like to see 65mph bumped to 75mph and 55mph bumped to 65mph. Also because Texas highways have higher speed limits they also have a Move Over Law so police cars and tow trucks don’t get rear ended because cars in the right most lane must vacate that lane when going by such services. 

I can't really see the downside as statically their is less accidents at higher speed because drivers are more attentive, but I know that fact is debatable to some people. If it was a safety issue Texas would have decreased the speed, so I feel we can eliminate that cause. The only other disadvantage I can think of is worse gas millage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

I heard the Gawvenah was going to LOWER the speed limits to reap more money from speeding citations........... If THAT doesn't work he is going to decriminalize OUI 1st offense to a 500 dollar fine, and 2nd offense will be summonsable only. The powers of arrest only come into play if you strike a CIVILIAN motor vehicle. Hitting cruisers or failing to stop will be a 50 dollar fine.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

triplequad said:


> I would estimate the majority of Massachusetts traffic travel between 65mph and 75mph on RT128. I would like to see 65mph bumped to 75mph and 55mph bumped to 65mph.


Your view is fatally flawed because it fails to take into account the "one up" factor.

Right now, it isn't the raw speed people travel that they pay attention to, but rather how fast over the posted speed limit they're going. The vast majority of people speed after conducting a cost benefit analysis on what the likely consequences of their speed will be. I've had countless people ask me throughout my time as cop, "Hey as long as I'm not doing more than 10 over, I'll probably be okay, right?" Their concern is not about how safe thier speed actually is, but whether or not they're likelly to be caught and ticketed.

With exceptions, people will always drive, say, an average of ten miles per hour over what ever the highway speed limit is, whether it's 55 or 75.

In addition, we don't have the luxury of wide open, straight for 100 mile highways here in the Commonwealth. Add in how decrepit our roads are, a speed limit jump of that kind will have dangerous consequnces and would be a stupid idea.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very good answer Obie.

Also a lot of MA Roads, 128 as an example are not constructed to modern Highway safety standards. 

Route 24 is even worse. That road is stuck in the 1950s design wise.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

people travel at 55 in 65's often while others are cruising at 70+, and increasing the difference to <25mph would just make things much worse.

people in this state don't know jack about safe follow distance, safe passing distance, signals, or keeping a constant speed

you want fast, go to montana, no speed limits on some roads there last i heard..the germans come to america for that


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> Very good answer Obie.
> 
> Also a lot of MA Roads, 128 as an example are not constructed to modern Highway safety standards.
> 
> Route 24 is even worse. That road is stuck in the 1950s design wise.


I agree. Most states in the west/ southwest had the luxury to plan their growth. Several states were admitted in to the Union only within 50 to 70 years of the Federal-Aid Highway Act of 1944 and the Federal-Aid Highway Act of 1956 (National Interstate and Defense Highways Act) being enacted. 
Here is a refresher from your grammar school days:
1	Delaware	Dec. 7, 1787
2	Pennsylvania	Dec. 12, 1787
3	New Jersey	Dec. 18, 1787
4	Georgia	Jan. 2, 1788
5	Connecticut	Jan. 9, 1788
6	Massachusetts	Feb. 6, 1788
7	Maryland	April 28, 1788
8	South Carolina	May 23, 1788
9	New Hampshire	June 21, 1788
10	Virginia	June 25, 1788
11	New York	July 26, 1788
12	North Carolina	Nov. 21, 1789
13	Rhode Island	May 29, 1790
14	Vermont	March 4, 1791
15	Kentucky	June 1,1792
16	Tennessee	June 1, 1796
17	Ohio	March 1, 1803
18	Louisiana	April 30, 1812
19	Indiana	Dec.11, 1816
20	Mississippi	Dec.10, 1817
21	Illinois	Dec.3, 1818
22	Alabama	Dec.14, 1819
23	Maine	March 15, 1820
24	Missouri	Aug. 10, 1821
25	Arkansas	June 15, 1836
26	Michigan	Jan. 26, 1837
27	Florida	March 3, 1845
28	Texas	Dec.29, 1845
29	Iowa	Dec.28, 1846
30	Wisconsin	May 26, 1848
31	California	Sept. 9, 1850
32	Minnesota	May 11, 1858
33	Oregon	Feb. 14, 1859
34	Kansas	Jan. 29, 1861
35	West Virginia	June 20, 1863
36	Nevada	October 31, 1864
37	Nebraska	March 1, 1867
38	Colorado	Aug. 1, 1876
39	North Dakota	Nov. 2, 1889
40	South Dakota	Nov. 2, 1889
41	Montana	Nov. 8, 1889
42	Washington	Nov. 11, 1889
43	Idaho	July 3, 1890
44	Wyoming	July 10, 1890
45	Utah	Jan. 4, 1896
46	Oklahoma	Nov. 16, 1907
47	New Mexico	Jan. 6, 1912
48	Arizona	Feb. 14, 1912
49	Alaska	Jan. 3, 1959
50	Hawaii	Aug. 21, 1959


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

The new Rt 44 is a posted 65MPH do the the fact the roads are slightly wider and the exits are so far apart.


----------

